# Is it just me ... or ... ?



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Is my filly pretty butt high today? Hahah, I swear it is only on certain days! Yes, this is level ground! She turned 3 on march 15th and she is an Arabian. 
Can you give me an all around confo crit? Please have said cow hocked, but I don't always see it. What do you think about her back? Legs? Withers? She has shark fin withers. LOL. Any, tear her up  Sorry I didn't get the front leg pic, forgot


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, do you see her going towards a certain discipline?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

she has a really straight shoulder


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, I have been told she has a very lacking shoulder and is cow hocked. Anything else?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

uhmmm I don't know a whole lot about arabians, but her neck looks kinda awkward to me. It may just be her age though since she's still growing into herself. It will be nice to see how she turns out! When you start riding her you will find a discipline that she likes as well. A lot of times when they mature they lean towards what they love to do. Example: my mare LOVES to go on trail rides and has an extreme addiction to climbing hills (don't ask me why, I wonder why myself), she also loves to take small jumps, often taking us flying over small creeks and fallen branches/trees. She will show you what she likes


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I think she is flexing funny because she is nosing for treats, let me see if I have another pic


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats a couple weeks ago, sorry that it isnt great =/


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't see major cowhocks from the pictures you posted. It is normal for most horses to toe-out a little on the hinds. I think it's so the hip in motion doesn't interfere with the ribcage. 

Also, Arabians are rather notorious for their back legs turning out. It really isn't a big deal. Just ride and enjoy her.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She is an Arabian. So you are looking at a few more years until she reaches her full potential. Hopefully/probably she'll level out, seems like she's going through a growth spurt. Have you worked with your vet on a diet/supplement plan? That will help fill her out.

As far as confo I agree what others said and high withers, sharp croup, short neck, a bit upright hind pasterns, sharp shoulder, nice front legs though. Is she turned out often? Start feeding her hay on the ground too, not a hay net or rack. How often do you leave the halter on? I'd look into an adjustable rope halter, I KNOW how hard it is to fit a growing Arabian! Really she just needs _time_ and feed and exercise.
As for what to do with her? Sky's the limit! She's a cutie!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> She is an Arabian. So you are looking at a few more years until she reaches her full potential. Hopefully/probably she'll level out, seems like she's going through a growth spurt. Have you worked with your vet on a diet/supplement plan? That will help fill her out.
> 
> As far as confo I agree what others said and high withers, sharp croup, short neck, a bit upright hind pasterns, sharp shoulder, nice front legs though. Is she turned out often? Start feeding her hay on the ground too, not a hay net or rack. How often do you leave the halter on? I'd look into an adjustable rope halter, I KNOW how hard it is to fit a growing Arabian! Really she just needs _time_ and feed and exercise.
> As for what to do with her? Sky's the limit! She's a cutie!


Your going to love my answers  She always eats hay off the ground, she is on purina healthy edge (research it, it's amazing stuff) 2x a day and turned out 22 hours a day (comes in for feeding and bad weather only) and has a bunch of grass to eat  Also there are a couple mineral/salt blocks in the pasture. She only has her halter on to come in and out, and she does have a rope halter (purpleee!) and it hangs on her stall, when we do ground work we use it, but when people turn her out (barn workers) they just throw the black one on, turn her out and take it off. So she comes in and out with that one. 

And as far as what we do, we lunge, do showmanship, saddling and bitting and recently (like 5 days ago) I have started getting on her. She doing REALLY well. I don't know what discipline she is going towards yet. Of course she wont get any real work until she is 4.

I am going to start teaching her some tricks soon too. 

Thanks


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Bumping this up, still looking for opinions.
I am wondering if she will end up to small for me as well!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I do have a few pics of me on her, I will find them.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, the growth spurts of the young'uns.... Our filly just turned 2, and she's like a see-saw, lol. 
You've got a pretty little filly, although I can't add anything more than what's been said, sorry!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your little girl isn't perfect but she doesn't have anything horribly wrong with her. In fact, she is a very nice looking horse. You just wait until she is done maturing, then she'll wow you.


----------

